# Beratung aufblasbares Kajak



## bernard (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Sonntag

Ich möchte mir ein aufblasbares Kajak zum Angeln auf Seen kaufen. Da Kajak-Fischen für mich Neuland ist, wäre ich sehr froh, von Euch einige Tips zu erhalten. 
Ich suche ein sehr leichtes Modell, nicht mehr als 15 kg. Darf maximal 500 Euro kosten. 
Auf http://www.arts-outdoors.de hat es eine paar interessante Kandidaten. Was hält ihr bsp. vom Gumotex Twist | und || als Kajak zum Angeln? Eher das | oder ||? 

Mit welchen Modellen (aufblasbar) habt Ihr selber gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und Gruss

Bernard


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

andere frage wo willst du da mit angeln ?


----------



## lsski (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

Zum Transport ist so ein aufblasbares Kajak vieleicht was für den Kofferaum aber ein Sit on Top Kajak hat so viele Vorteile das ich Dir lieber solches empfehle.
Dachgepäckträger aufs Auto und das Boot ist in minuten im Wasser ! nix Pumpen bis der Arzt kommt oder die Baterie leer ist.
Auch ist es viel robuster und fährt sich besser.
Anbauteile kann man mit Epoxid und Schrauben anschrauben und und und ........
Der höhere Preis ist gerechtfertigt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelkajak-A...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item460ccefa2c


----------



## bernard (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

Hi

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Es muss schon ein aufblasbares Teil sein, da ich es auf meinen Reisen einsetzen will.

Gruss

Bernard


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

um es mal auf den punkt zu bringen auf der ostsee würde ich, mit einem aufblasbaren, nicht weiter fahren als ich schwimmen kann


----------



## ulf (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

Hallo

Der Link http://alfafox.info/gumotex-solar-410c.htm ist letztens schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet worden. Da findet man schon einen ganzen Schwung Infos zu den Gumotex-Booten.
Wenn Du ein Kajak nimmst, dann plane schon mal im Budget auch die entsprechenden Klamotten dazu.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## bernard (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beratung aufblasbares Kajak*

Danke Ulf für den Link. Inzwischen habe ich einen Review auf englisch zum Gumotex Twist | gefunden. Scheint demnach ein gutes Boot zu sein. Das || ist mir für den Solo-Einsatz mit 3.6 Meter etwas zu lang. Wenn also niemand etwas dagegen einzuwenden hat, kaufe ich mir wohl das Twist |.
Danke für den Hinweis zur Bekleidung. Ich habe mich etwas schlau gemacht und werde mir wohl eine Trockenhose kaufen. Nun gibt es ja Hosen mit oder ohne Füsslinge. Was ist besser für einen Angeleinsatz? 
Hosen ohne Füsslinge + Neopren-Schuhe: Geht das und wie dicht ist das?
Ich wäre dankbar auch für ein paar Tipps zum Thema Bekleidung.

Gruss

bernard


----------

